# Tranny dipstick on '91 Stanza GXE auto?



## tdishman (Jan 4, 2005)

I cannot for the life of me locate the tranny dipstick in my 1991 Stanza GXE Automatic.

I suspect the fluid is low, but can't check!

Anyone know where this is?


----------



## izzen (Mar 30, 2005)

Looking into the engine bay, look just below and to the left of the battery. The handle for the dipstick should look like a ball of some sort. 

www.teamnse.net


----------

